# Cannabis.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

AgWeb. Interesting read on Hemp and learning as it goes.

Regards, Mike

https://www.agweb.com/article/hemp-hopes-and-headaches-ahead/


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

I got an email just this morning from "H.E.M.P. Consulting" Basically its a firm that buys acres of hemp production.

from their email,

" The HEMP Consulting Group works with farmers to review and analyze ways to add hemp, grow services, brokerage services and GUARANTEED buy of the harvested crop"

Also in the email they state how the new farm bill makes hemp a new cash crop at $15,000+/acre net.

Sound too good to be true? It probably is.

Can you imagine the 2 legged maggots you would have to run out of your fields of cannabis or hemp? I think I would rather have the deer!


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

stack em up said:


> Also in the email they state how the new farm bill makes hemp a new cash crop at $15,000+/acre net.


That will get a few folks interested, shucks seems you would only need to plant few acres a year for a pretty decent income (at least in MY area).

Lets see, it I converted my 85 hay acres at $15K net, maybe I could buy HT after a couple of years and I might just do a few upgrades to HT, that everyone could enjoy. -_-

Larry


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

$15,000 per acre is all fine and dandy until everyone gets into it and then no one will make any money. When I and dad were building spec homes in Craig Colorado in the early 90's we made some money, but once all the other contractors started doing the same, well there was no money in it any longer. They don't talk about all of the input cost that goes into making that 15K per acre, I just wonder after expenses are subtracted, just how much money the farmer is really going to make for his effort. I am just keep doing what I have been doing.


----------

